# [SOLVED]Instalacja Gnome i problem z x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9

## korad1

1. Do tej pory pracowalem z gentoo tylko w trybie tekstowym. Postanowilem zainstalowac gnome i o to co mi wyswietla. Pytanie co mam z tym zrobic?

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 90) x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9 to /

 * gtk+-2.10.9.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.9.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.9.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * gtk+-2.10.9.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking gtk+-2.10.9.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1630:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 702:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 38:   Called pkg_setup

  gtk+-2.10.9.ebuild, line 52:   Called die

!!! cairo needs the X flag set

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9/temp/build.log'.

```

Wydawalo mi sie ze trzeba w make.conf dopisac  USE="X...." lub "-X", ale to nie pomoglo, obecnie USE wyglada:

```

USE="gtk gnome hal avahi -qt3 -qt4 -kde -arts alsa cdr apache2 pdflib php postgres ssl"

 
```

2. Moze ktos by i wyjasnil czego brakuje do szczescia pakietowi x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9

emerge --info daje:

```

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Duron(tm) processor

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 28 Apr 2007 12:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.15-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-tbird -mcpu=athlon-tbird -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-tbird -mcpu=athlon-tbird -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="alsa apache2 avahi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog libg++ midi ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcre pdflib perl php postgres ppds pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark ati chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by korad1 on Tue May 08, 2007 9:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr Adam

lol? dodaj "X" do flag i podaj nowy błąd, jeżeli bedzie taki sam, wykonaj emerge -DuN world

----------

## korad1

Ponizsze polecenie tez wykonywalem

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

----------

## c0oba

 *korad1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set
> ```
> ...

 

To chyba dość jednoznaczne jest...

----------

## Mr Adam

 *c0oba wrote:*   

>  *korad1 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
>  * Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set
> ```
> ...

 

ale napisał że wykonał emerge -DuN world

podaj emerge -pv cairo

----------

## c0oba

Ale napisał też że jego obecne flagi nie zawierają X.

----------

## korad1

Oczywiscie pomoglo:

```
 USE="X" emerge x11-libs/cairo
```

----------

## c0oba

Może dodaj sobie X do make.conf. Jeśli nie, to polecam

```
echo x11-libs/cario X >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## korad1

juz umiescilem tylko ze w package.use

```

echo x11-libs/cario X >> /etc/portage/package.use

```

Last edited by korad1 on Tue May 08, 2007 7:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c0oba

Oczywiście, mała pomyłka:>

----------

